# Looking for trainer or training class In Ct Hartford area



## Pete (Aug 19, 2012)

Looking for some help with *7 month old gsd **Obedience training 
*


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Tails-U-Win in Manchester has a full schedule of classes. They also have in-home consults and training. Tails-U-Win! Dog Training Center, Positive Training with Positive Results, Manchester, CT, Family Dog Training, Agility Training, Competition Obedience Training, TailsUWin, Manchester Connecticut Training methods are positive reinforcement for the most part. 

Where are you in CT?


----------



## Pete (Aug 19, 2012)

From New Britain Ct.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not sure who the trainers are at Tails now, I like Smartydog Trainers , one I know personally, she's really good. You can google "smartydog" , and it should pop up.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been going to Tails U Win and really like Leslie. Also had some individual lessons with Joyce. Again, a positive experience. 
I have tried numerous times to talk to someone at Smarty Dog but never seem to get a call or email back. I wanted to try them out as they are a bit closer to me. Oh well.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kat try this email, she is a friend of mine and also a trainer at smartydog, tell her I sent you.

[email protected] Her name is Lynn 

Also there is K9 Central in Glastonbury, Jessica the owner is also a friend of mine


----------

